

Can I get your opinion of my startup ideas? - withoutfriction
http://writings.withoutfriction.com/some-startup-ideas-february-2011

======
sagacity
I took a quick look - you do have some interesting ideas in there.

I was wondering though, how would you go about implementing this:

====================

Webapp: Search engine for search engines

You enter your search and it directs it through the most relevant search
engine.

chinese restaurant -> Yelp

ruby tutorials -> delicious

===========================

What I mean is, with _so_ many possible keywords/phrases, how would you go
about determining a relevant destination corresponding to each different
query?

We've been working on something pretty close to this for quite some time; have
had some breakthroughs; but it's been an _uphill battle_ , to say the least.
:-)

